# Some recent pics of my 2 puppies from halles litter



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

they have gotten soo big i love them

Their names are Loc the blue on an rocky the black one


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

They`re gorgeous. I Loooove the blue one! Rocky is handsome as well.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

cute but I still donot support your Breeding practices..


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Is it too invasive to ask what those practices may be?


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

I know nobody agrees with what i did..but im trying to get past that an not have any conflict i know where every puppy is right now so i think im doin a pretty good job. All puppies are doing fine too here is some more pics as they was growing its crazy how fast these pups have grown.


















my boy loc i love his blue eyes










heres cloey




























ill post more update pics as they grow!


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

here some more










haha rocky decided to close his eyes when i snapped a pic lol


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

not sure what your breeding practices are but the brindle? one is very cute. Is it a presa canario mix?


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

no they are not pres. mix they have gotti.. razor edge an winegarner in there bloodline


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Cloey looks like my Beia!


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

yea she was the smallest but hyperest puppy out of the litter an bossed everybody around lol..but they all are smart puppies they know when i say treat where to run to an are quick to sit down in front of me..


----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)

also looks like my Artemis


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

a lot of dogs look like cloey lol
heres a pic of the blue brindle from my litter his name is capo one of my buddies has him.


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

Here is one of the females from halles litter her name is Nina she is supper hyper lol loves to play



















lmk what yall think about the pups


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

so cute , I love black dogs . I have a thing for blue though too lol very cute pair.


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

thx yea i like black dogs too rocky is a black seal color kinda has a grey tint to him


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

here is loc brother the blue brindle capo










Loc other brother Roscoe an their daddy archie


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

heres an update heres nina a black female i talked to the owner an snagged some pics hopefully you guys still arent mad at me im doing the best i can to improve an im checkin up on the puppies that i sold now onto the pics 



























let me know what yall think they are a 15 months old


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

cloey is the cutest of the bunch to me. good looking crew


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think you are doing very well to make the best of your situation. Taking care of what you have produced is the most important.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow they are so big now, looking great . Good job on them.


----------

